# What is the danger of this?



## Sivitri (Mar 10, 2009)

I started my 12 gallon over a year ago and around that time I put 2 oc clown fish in it. When I purchased them and all of the other fish in the tank appeared healthy and active with no signs of disease. A few days after I put them in the tank, I went back to the same lfs to buy some new supplies and noticed that the tank I purchased them from had a few fish with ich. The clowns have never shown any signs that they are ill. I am now in the works of putting together a 46 gallon tank and I am interesed in putting them in the new tank and breaking down the old 12g. My question is if I put the clowns into the new tank will they infect any new tankmates that I intoduce? Or would it be better to leave this tank running with these guys by themselves?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If your Clowns go 90 days with no signs of ich, then you are safe. This is the approach you need to take.


----------

